# Yo-Yo Cats



## YoYoSpin (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a couple of new one-piece (no glue holding the sides and axle together) old school yo-yos, made from new school materials - Ed Brown's (the other Ed) imported resin rod.

Tiger Cat...






Leopard Cat...


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jun 20, 2009)

My goodness these are both terrrific.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, liking those also. You know how to hurt a guy don't you!:wink:


----------



## artme (Jun 20, 2009)

Spot on!!:star::star::star:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow those are awesome


----------



## mrburls (Jun 21, 2009)

ED, I think these are great also, but my favorite is the zebra. I got to ask thou. What material do you use on the outter edge that is solid black and how do you attach it? I am wondering cus I have been thinking of trying some spinning tops which would be made the same way. 

Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## skiprat (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice !!! They really show off the material beautifully.:biggrin:

Keith, I think they are o-rings around the edges. Stops the yo-yo from smashing when you 'walk-the-dog' and other tricks. Heck, that brings back memories !!!! Do you guys remember when the Coke and Fanta guys went around promoting yo-yo's ?


----------



## mickr (Jun 21, 2009)

eye-catching


----------



## johncrane (Jun 21, 2009)

There Hot ED! you are the master:good::biggrin:


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jun 21, 2009)

Keith,

Yes, those are o-rings, size "-132", measuring 1-3/4" ID x 1-15/16 OD x 3/32" wide. Normally, common plumbing "Buna-N' o-rings (cheap) will work fine, but in dry climates, the rubber will crack and eventually fall apart. It averages around 20% humidity here in Colorado Springs, so I use a better grade o-ring called "EPDM". They can be purchased here: http://allorings.com. 

You can also get a variety-pack of really cheap o-rings at Harbor Freight.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Ed for the information. I think thou that is not how some of the spinning tops were made I have seen in the past. I believe the zebra or tiger would have been inset into African Blackwood. 
The rubber o-ring idea is good to know. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## zombie7986 (Jun 21, 2009)

i think i found ed brown's site but i cant find anything big.  is is somehting you need to email about or am i missing it?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2009)

zombie7986 said:


> i think i found ed brown's site but i cant find anything big.  is is somehting you need to email about or am i missing it?




Thanks for looking!!  Our site (Dawn & I) is www.exoticblanks.com

However, these are NOT on the site yet.  It was an experimental product, and I have a little bit left (about a foot of each).  Send me PM, if interested, it is $3.90 an inch.  A yo-yo takes about 1.5" in MY attempt.  I certainly BOW to Yo-yospin if he says otherwise.  Mine is NOT as good as his.

To Ed Davidson:  thank-you!!!  I appreciate you advertising my products.  I believe we WILL keep this in the line and I have sent an inquiry regarding other materials that might be available in 50 mm rod.  Will keep you informed, but August is "holiday" in Europe, so nothing will happen fast, right now.

They take their "holiday" very seriously!!


----------



## stoneman (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow! Definitely the cats' pajamas!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 28, 2009)

That orange and black one is outstanding. Nice work Ed.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 29, 2009)

Those are just too cool.  Skippy, I remember those promotions, but you are dating us, uhh, I mean yourself.


----------

